# Canopy help?



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:So i need to build a canopy for my 270 gall tank, anybody got any advice as this is the first time, and i cant afford to make an error:/ Any helpful links are greatly appreciated, the canopy will have to metal halides hanging or nailed to the canopy


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wish I could help, but free bump. Perhaps somebody else can help you. Have a good one.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm not sure if my advice will help at all but if you're making your own canopy you should go to the dollar store and buy a soldering iron, i always use mines to make perfect holes and melt plastic part off to mod my hoods and stuff without ruining my good soldering iron. btw, is it a good idea to install small fans to disperse heat in the light fixtures?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi chunkylover,

Niko has done several excellent DIY light fixtures on this forum. I like this one because it is low profile and here is a second one. I think they will give you some good pointers and ideas.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Take a look at mine canopy, maybe have good one or two ideas

http://picasaweb.google.hr/majstorsky/LabudVerzijaBeta#

If its going to be MH maybe it should be hanging pendant, not closed box (because of the heat)? Never had MH so im just guessing


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just built a canopy for my 55g, but it's nothing compared to what you are gonna need. If I were building a canopy for your tank, I would frame it all out in 2x2's and then "skin" it with some plywood that will match your stand. I would also add several doors in the front to allow access to your equipment and to be able to feed the fish. For the doors, I would mimic the number and style of those on your stand. I would leave the back completely open to allow hot air to get out. I wish I could explain it a little bit better, I can picture it in my head. I have seen your tank/stand and I think it's very nice, you'll want to make the canopy match that (in color and style) as closely as possible. BTW, post up some new pics of the tank : )


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

This is not my build, but this is kinda what this is what I had in mind in terms of framing it out and "skinning it.

http://www.timbob.com/Aquarium/canopy_build.htm


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for the help! 

& yea i was planning on leaving the back open for heat to escape, and ill have to plan out how i could set up some fans :/

tetraguy. thanks! & ill be sure to post some this week, just waiting for some needle fern


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a pic that some one else built hope they don't get mad , They did a very good job on it! and if they do notice there work may be they could help you.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Niko's lights are terrific. The low profile is amazing and lets the tank be highlighted instead of the light. With the massive wood lights the eye is drawn to the big box instead of the tank. JMO


----------

